# L-shaped bookcase: how to join at the 45



## JoeZauner (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm new to wood working. Been at it on and off for a year with hand tools. I'm building an L-shaped bookcase and I'm looking for ideas as to how to join the top shelves where they meet at the 45-degree bend. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Splines, biscuits, pocket screws


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Ditto.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If it's made of solid wood you might want to use screws in oversize holes to allow for wood movement ,if its plywood then screws,pocket screws or even dados will do the trick depending on the design your using.


----------



## gmal (Dec 16, 2013)

How will the shelf inside the corner be supported? Whats the design? I built shelving units that met in the corner, but each wall is separate units.


----------

